# ideas for a cryin puppy??????



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

i bought my new puppy home on monday.shes a 6 week old jack russell called Minnie. i have a puppy pen for her with her bed, n toys in. at the moment iv put the pen in my bedroom (i have a big room lol) so she can get used to her new home first. she seems to be settlin in really well now and has really came out of her shell 

the only problem is her crying at night until i go to her. i know she is going to be lonely from leavin her litter and mum so iv put a nice teddy in there for her. iv also put 1 of my old t-shirts in there so it smells like me (this seems to be workin so far as shes been a lot more settled last night).

is the best solution just to ignore the cryin as i know its only for attention?? is there anythin else you wud reccommend doin?


----------



## delta (Jun 26, 2009)

iv had this problem with gsds and found ignoring is the way to go also teaching them the quiet command has worked but she,ll grow out of it just dont give into her


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You could try a heat source as that would be very comforting to her - a hot water bottle or one of those microwave pads?


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

yes and a cheap ticking alarm clock wrapped up in one of your tops!

I tried this after the breeder reccomended and it worked to a degree, not 100% but an improvement!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> You could try a heat source as that would be very comforting to her - a hot water bottle or one of those microwave pads?


 
This is what I was going to say, all babies need heat to make them sleep well


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*minnie*

ok will try a hot water bottle 2nite i think  then if no improvement i will try the clock  willing to give anything a go. she went to sleep earlia and wen she woke up i tried ignorin her wen she sat n cried at me 2 c wat she did. she went bk to sleep lol  x


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

at 6 weeks old she must be really having a hard time of it bless her!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Can you just have her in bed with you? :whistling2:

Joke btw, not a good idea to start that, I'm still trying to get my soft lump out of my bed nearly 2 years later :lol2:


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*minnie*



quizicalkat said:


> at 6 weeks old she must be really having a hard time of it bless her!


shes not been too bad  just want to stop it now while shes young.only reason iv got her at 6 weeks is cuz her mum was put onto antibiotics so cudnt feed thee pups.luckily they were already eating and drinkin. afta various vet checks he sed they wud b fine to go at 6 weeks... well shes tubby so very healthy


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*H* said:


> Can you just have her in bed with you? :whistling2:
> 
> Joke btw, not a good idea to start that, I'm still trying to get my soft lump out of my bed nearly 2 years later :lol2:


lol i would love to but dont wanna get her into a bad habbit  wen shes older and knows where her own bed is, then i suppose the odd nite wont hurt  lol


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

aaaahhhhhh the odd night...........

I had one of those, poor puppy, one night wont hurt.......its lasted fifteen years........

:lol2:


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

brfore we brought our Staffies home we put a blanket in with them and there litter mates to get the scent. it worked a treat, but my two are litter mates so i think that helped more than the blanket. : victory:


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*minnie*

when i bought her, the owner had put 6 teddies in with them. 1 for each puppy to take to there new homes  so thats got the scent  gud thing is, she has took to me really well so loves cuddles 

haha yeh i was tempted last night but told my self NO!!! haha xx


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

she will stop, when mine stopped i used to lay in bed listening, then have to go check she was ok before i could go to sleep.

laid there all night wondering why she wasnt crying! :bash::bash:


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*minnie*

how old was ur pup when he/she stopped? x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Just one night wont hurt:whistling2: How do you think I ended up with 7 dogs sleeping in and on the bed:lol2:


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*minnie*



Shell195 said:


> Just one night wont hurt:whistling2: How do you think I ended up with 7 dogs sleeping in and on the bed:lol2:


my minnie-moo is a sod for the bed already... if im sat on it on the laptop she will sit at the side of the bed and "attempt" to bark until i look at her lol  so god knows wat she wud be like if i let her have "one night" lol :2thumb:


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

I got her at 9 weeks and it was about 10 days till she calmed completely.
i used to come down the stair and she would belaid in her crate with her legs in the air snoring!

you have a crate/cage? you must make sure she doesnt need a wee or anything before you go to bed so she completely settled. the barking thing is trying to demand your attention, try not to stroke her just cos she sweet and barking, ignore her till she quiet then stroke her. try and give her a little "quiet time" through the day, ie an hour in her cage with her toys or something. leave the room and dont take her with you, leave her free to roam but say something like "on your bed" or something and place her on it before leaving her. she will then associate this with you leaving for a while, leave it longer and longer with first time only being for a few mins.

Just before i lost my dogs i would say "on your bed" before i left and they would all pile on couch....... not what i was hoping for but never the less!


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*minnie*



dax said:


> I got her at 9 weeks and it was about 10 days till she calmed completely.
> i used to come down the stair and she would belaid in her crate with her legs in the air snoring!
> 
> you have a crate/cage? you must make sure she doesnt need a wee or anything before you go to bed so she completely settled. the barking thing is trying to demand your attention, try not to stroke her just cos she sweet and barking, ignore her till she quiet then stroke her. try and give her a little "quiet time" through the day, ie an hour in her cage with her toys or something. leave the room and dont take her with you, leave her free to roam but say something like "on your bed" or something and place her on it before leaving her. she will then associate this with you leaving for a while, leave it longer and longer with first time only being for a few mins.
> ...


lol. yeah iv got a puppy pen so its a little bigger than a cage.iv put a mat in there with her for now so she gets used to the scent and knows she needs to use it to do her buisness  thats wat the breeder did. so i said i would carry it on to start with. shes starting to use it alot more today.so i guess shes just starting to settle  yeah she has quiet time in the day  she also has a big fleecey blanket she wont go sleep unless shes on it or near it lol. she normally goes sleep on my lap so got her up today n she wudnt settle. as soon as i got the blanket out she was fast on.i must say, shes very entertainin to watch sleep with all the dreams she has lol. x


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

ha ha yeah they are, i had two russells, beautiful pup btw.

your doing everything right i think! keep at it, it will happen!


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*minnie*

lol she makes sum weird noises, grols n tries to bark in her sleep.very funny.cud watch her for ages wen she duz it lol :2thumb:

aw thanks  shes gorgeous. shes just had a mad hour goin off on one.but fast asleep now...on her blanket of course lol  

what dog was urs that u had at 9 weeks?

n thanks. i hope im doin everythin ok.  shes the first dog iv had right from a pup so wana get everythin right so she dont turn out to be a devil


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah put her back with her mother, shes not old enough to have officially left yet, shes barely weaned bless her!!!!


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*miniie*



Marinam2 said:


> Yeah put her back with her mother, shes not old enough to have officially left yet, shes barely weaned bless her!!!!


if u have read the rest of this post, it clearly says all the pups were vet checked twice before going to new homes!! they cant go with mum cuz shes on antibiotics so cant feed them. and she is fully weaned. iv only had her since monday n shes eatin n drinkin fine! im here all day so i know how much shes bin having! if i thought it wud be a risk having her so early then i wouldnt of done it.the breeder is very responsible.and i tuk my other dog to the vets yeterday and mentioned this to her and she even said it is absolutely fine as long as they are eatin n drinkin! minnie is very lively and loves cuddles and play...and eats n drinks fine...now i dont see a problem....

rant over...im sorry but it clearly says all this in the post


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

:) :) said:


> if u have read the rest of this post, it clearly says all the pups were vet checked twice before going to new homes!! they cant go with mum cuz shes on antibiotics so cant feed them. and she is fully weaned. iv only had her since monday n shes eatin n drinkin fine! im here all day so i know how much shes bin having! if i thought it wud be a risk having her so early then i wouldnt of done it.the breeder is very responsible.and i tuk my other dog to the vets yeterday and mentioned this to her and she even said it is absolutely fine as long as they are eatin n drinkin! minnie is very lively and loves cuddles and play...and eats n drinks fine...now i dont see a problem....
> 
> rant over...im sorry but it clearly says all this in the post


Nah, it's cool...you'll find this section is full of militia :whistling2:

They're all vets and the most experienced people in the world and, incase you were wondering there is NEVER more than one way to do anything......even skinning a cat....under any circumstances....even if the mum was dead, the pup should still be cuddled up beside her....

I do agree that 6 weeks is young right enough, can't be helped though...

My GSD cross left mum at 3 weeks old apparently, although she was in the care of the SSPCA with the rest of her litter, lived to 11 and died of cancer 

She ran five miles the day before she had the fit that told us something was wrong...she was PTS that night....

6 weeks is young, not dangerous if the pup is feeding right enough, may find she needs a bit more socialising though, they learn more than you'd think from mum and their litter mates when they're young...

Anywho, I'm off before any of the Nazi party show up.....(they're the ones that know everything but everything especially about rats usually)....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> Nah, it's cool...*you'll find this section is full of militia :whistling2:*
> 
> *They're all vets and the most experienced people in the world and, incase you were wondering there is NEVER more than one way to do anything......even skinning a cat....under any circumstances....*even if the mum was dead, the pup should still be cuddled up beside her....
> 
> ...


<said in the voice of the gay prehistoric rhino Karl from Ice Age> "Easy Frank!!!" :whip:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> <said in the voice of the gay prehistoric rhino Karl from Ice Age> "Easy Frank!!!" :whip:


Well not all of them :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> Well not all of them :whistling2:


"Well did you ever...."
"Ooo, a dandelion!"
"I thought the cold wiped them all out?"
"All but ooooooonneee!"

:lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> "Well did you ever...."
> "Ooo, a dandelion!"
> "I thought the cold wiped them all out?"
> "All but ooooooonneee!"
> ...


:lol2:

I should have said all but one.....would have been better 

I love Ice Age :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I should have said all but one.....would have been better
> 
> I love Ice Age :flrt:


 "He ruuuined, our salad!" :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> "He ruuuined, our salad!" :lol2:


It's so sad that I genuinely felt sorry for Sid every time they made fun of him


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> It's so sad that I genuinely felt sorry for Sid every time they made fun of him


You did? Noooo! 
Now that bit with the cave paintings showing what happened to Manny's family, I fill up every time! :blush:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> You did? Noooo!
> Now that bit with the cave paintings showing what happened to Manny's family, I fill up every time! :blush:


:lol2:

You big wuss :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> :lol2:
> 
> You big wuss :Na_Na_Na_Na:


What? Its sad! Poor Manny!


----------



## shadow05 (Nov 4, 2010)

i have an idea but when ive mentioned it bother some people have said it doesnt work but i know myself that it does but only with some dogs. but i would suggest getting one of those old alarm clocks and putting it under the bedding this sometimes will help them to settle a bit better and to them it sounds like there mother heartbeat. but its worth giving it a try.


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Hiya Hun....
I have had my new puppy afew weeks now, he was 6 weeks old to when I brought him home and fully weaned from mum and vet checked, he is a Shar Pei x Lab. 

My OH insisted he was not allowed upstairs so he has a dog crate in the kitchen. The first few nights were awful he screamed every 2-3hours (I would only go to him when he was really loud not when he was whimpering) but after them first few nights he has been a little gem and sleeps from 10pm-7am.

The way we have achieved this so quickly is....
- I make sure he is kept awake playing for the last few hours before bed so he is very very tired
- I have given him my dressing gown(I have 2)..you are his new mum now so your smell will be the most comforting
- He gets a hot water bottle well wrapped in a towel
- I leave the radio on quietly for him (a talking channel like radio 4)
- He has all his toys with him to play if he wakes up
- I cover the whole crate with a blanket so he doesnt get drafty and feels more secure. 

It has worked a treat :2thumb: Fingers crossed it will work for you to and you can get some good shut eye...I was like a zombie the first few days, especially as I was very used to sleeping in on my weekends.xx


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

:) :) said:


> if u have read the rest of this post, it clearly says all the pups were vet checked twice before going to new homes!! they cant go with mum cuz shes on antibiotics so cant feed them. and she is fully weaned. iv only had her since monday n shes eatin n drinkin fine! im here all day so i know how much shes bin having! if i thought it wud be a risk having her so early then i wouldnt of done it.the breeder is very responsible.and i tuk my other dog to the vets yeterday and mentioned this to her and she even said it is absolutely fine as long as they are eatin n drinkin! minnie is very lively and loves cuddles and play...and eats n drinks fine...now i dont see a problem....
> 
> rant over...im sorry but it clearly says all this in the post


Staying with the mother and rest of the litter provides valueable teachings for a young puppy that far outweight early rehoming desires and this is the case even if the mother could not feed them herself.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Presumably if they'd have stayed with mum they would have fed off her. You cant turn puppies off.

Not saying I agree or disagree, just that I dont have experience in this kind of situation, but that might be why.


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

shadow05 said:


> i have an idea but when ive mentioned it bother some people have said it doesnt work but i know myself that it does but only with some dogs. but i would suggest getting one of those old alarm clocks and putting it under the bedding this sometimes will help them to settle a bit better and to them it sounds like there mother heartbeat. but its worth giving it a try.


yeah iv heard that too  i will try it.thanks


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

Michelle G said:


> Hiya Hun....
> I have had my new puppy afew weeks now, he was 6 weeks old to when I brought him home and fully weaned from mum and vet checked, he is a Shar Pei x Lab.
> 
> My OH insisted he was not allowed upstairs so he has a dog crate in the kitchen. The first few nights were awful he screamed every 2-3hours (I would only go to him when he was really loud not when he was whimpering) but after them first few nights he has been a little gem and sleeps from 10pm-7am.
> ...


hey hun 
thanks for the info. was really helpful. i hate it when people say 6 weeks is to early n think they know it all. the breeders obviously know whether the pups are ready or not.n if they av bin vet checked twice then nuffin else 2 say about it lol  
yeah i know what it feels like to be a walkin zombie lol. i go her on monday night n i felt dead on tuesday n wednesday. last nite wasnt too bad as when she cried i just ignored her. dont feel as dead this mornin.although i could stil sleep for the rest of the day lol  

yeah shes got 1 of my t-shirts in the cage with her.she seems a lot more settled with that there. will give the water bottle a go tonight i think  she has always got her toys in there too so lets see if this works lol.  thanks very much xx


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

Marinam2 said:


> Staying with the mother and rest of the litter provides valueable teachings for a young puppy that far outweight early rehoming desires and this is the case even if the mother could not feed them herself.


yeah well the vets checked all pups and they were all very healthy so he said they could go at 6 weeks old. as the mum couldnt stay in the cage with them for a week anyway cuz of the antibiotics....so they learned from each other...shes a very clever girl and is great!


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Presumably if they'd have stayed with mum they would have fed off her. You cant turn puppies off.
> 
> Not saying I agree or disagree, just that I dont have experience in this kind of situation, but that might be why.


yeah they wud of tried to feed from her but that could of been dangerous as they wud be gettin the antibiotics too.to be honest i think most puppies go through a whining stage when they first go to new homes. she will grow out of it  hopefully lol. :whistling2: she was a alot better last night.xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Presumably if they'd have stayed with mum they would have fed off her. You cant turn puppies off.
> 
> Not saying I agree or disagree, just that I dont have experience in this kind of situation, but that might be why.


I think the point here is that the puppies could have been separated from mother because of the anti-b's, but they still could have stayed together for another couple of weeks for the security siblings give each other and the learning processes they can get from each other about bit inhibition etc.

There's more to weaning than being able to eat and drink and "being fine" in a vet's eyes, most of whom won't have bred dogs to have the experience of whether a 6 week old puppy is _mentally_ ready to be taken away from its mother and siblings.

I know it normally works out for these puppies and they do settle down, I just happen to be in the camp that say 6 weeks is too young to be sent away from home.


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

:) :) said:


> yeah i know what it feels like to be a walkin zombie lol. i go her on monday night n i felt dead on tuesday n wednesday. last nite wasnt too bad as when she cried i just ignored her. dont feel as dead this mornin.although i could stil sleep for the rest of the day lol
> thanks very much xx


You are very welcome....I love the feeling of having a puppy in the house, no matter how tired I am he can always make me smile. Minnie is gorgeous btw, looks like my OHs family dog Ruby. 

We brought Bailey home on a Saturday and it was my OHs birthday on the Sunday. His whole family turned up in the afternoon at our house as a suprise (they live an hour away) and id had hardly any sleep and hadnt even had a wash or anything, I felt like I had a hangover even though I hadnt touched a drink. I sent the OH off for a birthday meal with his family because I just wasnt feeling socialiable and got all cuddled up with Bailey and we fell asleep together! 

2 weeks in he is now sleeping all night, is 95% toilet trained (never poops in the house always asks to go out), he will sit on command and takes himself to his crate for a nap when he tired. x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I think the point here is that the puppies could have been separated from mother because of the anti-b's, but they still could have stayed together for another couple of weeks for the security siblings give each other and the learning processes they can get from each other about bit inhibition etc.
> 
> There's more to weaning than being able to eat and drink and "being fine" in a vet's eyes, most of whom won't have bred dogs to have the experience of whether a 6 week old puppy is _mentally_ ready to be taken away from its mother and siblings.
> 
> I know it normally works out for these puppies and they do settle down, I just happen to be in the camp that say 6 weeks is too young to be sent away from home.


 
Me too. Vets deal with sick animals not healthy ones so dont actually have the knowledge to know what is emotionally correct for a young puppy


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

feorag said:


> I think the point here is that the puppies could have been separated from mother because of the anti-b's, but they still could have stayed together for another couple of weeks for the security siblings give each other and the learning processes they can get from each other about bit inhibition etc.
> 
> There's more to weaning than being able to eat and drink and "being fine" in a vet's eyes, most of whom won't have bred dogs to have the experience of whether a 6 week old puppy is _mentally_ ready to be taken away from its mother and siblings.
> 
> I know it normally works out for these puppies and they do settle down, I just happen to be in the camp that say 6 weeks is too young to be sent away from home.


yeah i agree n im not sayin 6 weeks is young to be split up but i dont c why im the 1 that it was aimed at.i didnt breed and sell them.i just bought a healthy pup. n i know a lot of people have had pups at 6 weeks n been fine. n i know all pups r different.


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

Michelle G said:


> You are very welcome....I love the feeling of having a puppy in the house, no matter how tired I am he can always make me smile. Minnie is gorgeous btw, looks like my OHs family dog Ruby.
> 
> We brought Bailey home on a Saturday and it was my OHs birthday on the Sunday. His whole family turned up in the afternoon at our house as a suprise (they live an hour away) and id had hardly any sleep and hadnt even had a wash or anything, I felt like I had a hangover even though I hadnt touched a drink. I sent the OH off for a birthday meal with his family because I just wasnt feeling socialiable and got all cuddled up with Bailey and we fell asleep together!
> 
> 2 weeks in he is now sleeping all night, is 95% toilet trained (never poops in the house always asks to go out), he will sit on command and takes himself to his crate for a nap when he tired. x


yeah that like me with minnie. only had her 3 days n feel attached already. she follows me everywhere lol.Minnies Mum was called Ruby too  ooooh i know that feelin. i felt like i had a 2 day hangover lol.avin a bit of peace n quiet at the minute cuz shes fast asleep.lets see how long that lasts lol  she isnt too bad at using her puppy pads  im quite surprised.xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:) :) said:


> yeah i agree n im not sayin 6 weeks is young to be split up but i dont c why im .i didnt breed and sell them.i just bought a healthy pup. n i know a lot of people have had pups at 6 weeks n been fine. n i know all pups r different.


First of all there was nothing personal in my comment. The only reason you are "the 1 that it was aimed at" (and no-one is 'aiming' at you anyway, we're just commenting) is because this is your thread and you are the person who has the 6 week old puppy. 

If you search through other threads posted by people asking for help with 6 week old puppies, you'll see the same comments, which is why these comments are made - to hopefully 'warn' people not to take a dog/cat at such a young age, because they aren't mentally ready to cope with being alone.

And I know a lot of people who've had pups at 6 weeks who've been fine, but that doesn't make it right - that's the point I was trying to make.


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

feorag said:


> First of all there was nothing personal in my comment. The only reason you are "the 1 that it was aimed at" (and no-one is 'aiming' at you anyway, we're just commenting) is because this is your thread and you are the person who has the 6 week old puppy.
> 
> If you search through other threads posted by people asking for help with 6 week old puppies, you'll see the same comments, which is why these comments are made - to hopefully 'warn' people not to take a dog/cat at such a young age, because they aren't mentally ready to cope with being alone.
> 
> And I know a lot of people who've had pups at 6 weeks who've been fine, but that doesn't make it right - that's the point I was trying to make.


and i appreciate that... point taken


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

See, they know better than everyone, even the vets.....vets only learn about medicine apparently.....none of them have any knowledge or interest in dog behaviour........sigh.....


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

bobby said:


> See, they know better than everyone, even the vets.....vets only learn about medicine apparently.....none of them have any knowledge or interest in dog behaviour........sigh.....


lol...i do agree there haha  :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> See, they know better than everyone, even the vets.....vets only learn about medicine apparently.....none of them have any knowledge or interest in dog behaviour........sigh.....


Ah, here you come in at the end Bobby, like the duck's *rse, making statements that you know aren't true. :roll: Just like I knew you would! And there was me thinking you'd mellowed a bit! :roll::flrt:

A lot of us on here do have a lot of knowledge and interest in dog behaviour and care about the puppies we've bred and cared for.

And one final thing - I wasn't blaming the OP, if you check the thread I didn't mention the age of the puppy in my first post, I just offered a suggestion to help. I was merely clarifying why the comment had been passed about the puppy being too young. However, I do blame the breeder for letting them go, just cos her vet said they could eat and drink.


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

feorag said:


> Ah, here you come in at the end Bobby, like the duck's *rse, making statements that you know aren't true. :roll: Just like I knew you would! And there was me thinking you'd mellowed a bit! :roll::flrt:
> 
> A lot of us on here do have a lot of knowledge and interest in dog behaviour and care about the puppies we've bred and cared for.
> 
> And one final thing - I wasn't blaming the OP, if you check the thread I didn't mention the age of the puppy in my first post, I just offered a suggestion to help. I was merely clarifying why the comment had been passed about the puppy being too young. However, I do blame the breeder for letting them go, just cos her vet said they could eat and drink.


i know a lot of people on here have experience and knowledge of a variety of pets.thats why i decided to post on here cuz i know i would get alot of valuable comments.yes i do agree they should of kept her a bit longer but thats done now. i dont want to think about wat they should of done.i want to concentrate on my little girl n make sure she grows up to be a very strong n healthy pup n i want to give her the best life i can. :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Of course you do! Otherwise why would you have got her in the first place?

And you've been given lots of good advice on how to help her.


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

feorag said:


> Of course you do! Otherwise why would you have got her in the first place?
> 
> And you've been given lots of good advice on how to help her.


i have indeed :2thumb: n i will take it all on board n give her the life she deserves  

any advice for wind?? as iv just found out for the first time...shes got a stinky bum haha :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Only that it will be diet related. Fortunately my dog doesn't suffer from breaking wind (thank God) but I've never in my life owned a dog that burped as often or as loud as he does!


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Only that it will be diet related. Fortunately my dog doesn't suffer from breaking wind (thank God) but I've never in my life owned a dog that burped as often or as loud as he does!


haha  shes only eatin bakers puppy biscuits at the minute as thats what was used to wean her. so sticking with that for a couple of weeks then will get her on something better i think  

she was asleep wen she did it... right on my lap. stinky girl :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I already posted nearer the start :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Also, it is true, this sections full of Nazis....yeah....I went there :whistling2:


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

i had the same problem with my staff pup and pom pup. my big staff crying like a bloody baby and he still does it now.

for Tyler my staff, we'd sit with him til he fell asleep in are room in a pen, and sneak away. but most the time id wake up to find my OH puttin him in bed with us. 

my pom was a little easyer, i just to put a ticking clock in with her, the noise reminded her of her mums heart beat and it worked. until now, shes 7months old and crys and howls til she gets in are bed.

now tylers a year old, and sleep in bed with my mum and Ruby my pom sleeps at the end of my bed, theres no gettin them out of it, they no when its bed time and sit outside bedrooms doors!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Greyhoounds are famous for wanting on the beds, some rescues advise you not to get one if you're not comfortable with it....

My opinion is that people are idiots..... of course dogs like to be on the bed, it's comfy and warm....and you're there.....just be the boss and consistently say no.....simples.....

Rebel doesn't try to get on the bed anymore at all.....I've only had him since April and mine was the first house he'd ever been in....

When people have problems with dogs begging for food, trying to get on beds and other stupid crap it's their fault.....I've lived with Lhasas, GSDs, Rottis, yorkshire terriers and my hound.......all easy.....and the Rotti was a special case, RSPCA would have destroyed him......he had "previous".....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> Greyhoounds are famous for wanting on the beds, some rescues advise you not to get one if you're not comfortable with it....
> 
> My opinion is that people are idiots..... of course dogs like to be on the bed, it's comfy and warm....and you're there.....just be the boss and consistently say no.....simples.....
> 
> ...


 

My dogs are on the bed because I like them there:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> My dogs are on the bed because I like them there:Na_Na_Na_Na:


That makes two of us! I love waking up to Cass's morning cuddle, it really is a lovely start to the day.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> My dogs are on the bed because I like them there:Na_Na_Na_Na:





*H* said:


> That makes two of us! I love waking up to Cass's morning cuddle, it really is a lovely start to the day.


Don't take it the wrong way.....


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

feorag said:


> I think the point here is that the puppies could have been separated from mother because of the anti-b's, but they still could have stayed together for another couple of weeks for the security siblings give each other and the learning processes they can get from each other about bit inhibition etc.
> 
> There's more to weaning than being able to eat and drink and "being fine" in a vet's eyes, most of whom won't have bred dogs to have the experience of whether a 6 week old puppy is _mentally_ ready to be taken away from its mother and siblings.
> 
> I know it normally works out for these puppies and they do settle down, I just happen to be in the camp that say 6 weeks is too young to be sent away from home.


Yep, I understand now. Like I said, I had no experience (or view) either way with dogs. Rats, yep, but they're not the same lol.

Ps. Live yoghurt works for farts. So I'm told. :whistling2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Theres a huge difference (bobby know it all) between being physcially fit and healthy and being mentally prepared for the outside world. You are recommended not to innoculate until 8 weeks thats two weeks the dog is in a different environment with no protection.

Also it has been proven that dogs that stay with their original family adjust better to new surrounding and "cope" better with life in general because they learn valuable skills as a puppy with their siblings.

You may feel like a target but you are the one who has brouhg home a 6 week old puppy so who am i supposed to aim my comments at???

There was another girl on here who did the same thing last year and had huge issues and i said the very same thing to her as well.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> Theres a huge difference (bobby know it all) between being physcially fit and healthy and being mentally prepared for the outside world. You are recommended not to innoculate until 8 weeks thats two weeks the dog is in a different environment with no protection.
> 
> Also it has been proven that dogs that stay with their original family adjust better to new surrounding and "cope" better with life in general because they learn valuable skills as a puppy with their siblings.
> 
> ...


I know all of that...also said all of it before you.....just wasn't a :censor: about it...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> I already posted nearer the start :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I know when you posted - I've been following this thread since the first post - you posted at No.24, so not that near the start! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:

And here's your first post:



bobby said:


> Nah, it's cool...you'll find this section is full of militia :whistling2:
> 
> They're all vets and the most experienced people in the world and, incase you were wondering there is NEVER more than one way to do anything......even skinning a cat....under any circumstances....even if the mum was dead, the pup should still be cuddled up beside her....
> 
> I do agree that 6 weeks is young right enough, can't be helped though.....


First of all knock the 'militia' as you call them and then agree with what they were saying! 

Don't think I need to add anything more!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> I know when you posted - I've been following this thread since the first post - you posted at No.24, so not that near the start! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> And here's your first post:
> 
> ...


Not what you say that's the problem :whistling2:


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

Marinam2 said:


> Theres a huge difference (bobby know it all) between being physcially fit and healthy and being mentally prepared for the outside world. You are recommended not to innoculate until 8 weeks thats two weeks the dog is in a different environment with no protection.
> 
> Also it has been proven that dogs that stay with their original family adjust better to new surrounding and "cope" better with life in general because they learn valuable skills as a puppy with their siblings.
> 
> ...


yeah n i understand all that...n i dont feel like a target.i posted here so i expected it anyway.i appreciate all the advice.


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*minnie*

just a quick update....Minnie was great last night  kept her up late with me to tire her out playin.put her in her cage around midnight n she slept through until 7.30am  very proud of her.so it must just be settlin in cuz i didnt put the water bottle or anythin in. i just put one of my t-shirts in n she snuggled up to it


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

:) :) said:


> just a quick update....Minnie was great last night  kept her up late with me to tire her out playin.put her in her cage around midnight n she slept through until 7.30am  very proud of her.so it must just be settlin in cuz i didnt put the water bottle or anythin in. i just put one of my t-shirts in n she snuggled up to it


Good news 
I bet you feel lots better and slept like a baby yourself!

My neighbours have been up at 6am the past few days and the sounds of them going up &down the stairs and closing doors etc is waking Bailey up and then he cries for me to get up! Wish the walls in these houses were made thicker!! xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:) :) said:


> just a quick update....Minnie was great last night  kept her up late with me to tire her out playin.put her in her cage around midnight n she slept through until 7.30am  very proud of her.so it must just be settlin in cuz i didnt put the water bottle or anythin in. i just put one of my t-shirts in n she snuggled up to it


That's great news! :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Fantastic, it's so rewarding when you reach these milestones. Well done you and well done Minnie :2thumb:


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*minnie*

yeah it is rewarding  shes been an absolute darlin today  all cuddled up to me as we speak fast asleep snorin lol. :2thumb:

very proud of her. guna do the same 2nite i think but gradually make the time i put her in her cage a little earlia  

oooh yh they do make the walls thin nowadays lol  xx


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> I know when you posted - I've been following this thread since the first post - you posted at No.24, so not that near the start! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> And here's your first post:
> 
> ...


I wish i could "like" your posts!!!! Its a shame that some people have to get involved just for the sake of shouting and screaming at other members.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What? :crazy: 

Are you referring to my posts or Bobby's? I confess to being a bit confused. :crazy:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

It doesnt take a lot at your age does it chick!!

Your posts are the ones that i was refering to. This forum needs a LIKE button!! It would be like giving you an internet high five for saying something genius.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sadly, less than you might think! :lol2:

I read it through half a dozen times, but couldn't actually make my mind up - cos at first I thought it meant that you wished you could like my posts, cos you don't! :blush:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> What? :crazy:
> 
> Are you referring to my posts or Bobby's? I confess to being a bit confused. :crazy:


No one knows what she's on about really....there seems to be a bit of tension going on, think she likes me....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I do wish people wouldnt write in code:whistling2: I cant actually see why anyone wouldnt like Feorag`s posts as shes never snidey, nasty or rude.
We should also have a dislike button, sort of like a huge raspberry. Im sure that would get much more use than a like button 


ETA - now I understand what Marina meant *lol


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> I do wish people wouldnt write in code:whistling2: I cant actually see why anyone wouldnt like Feorag`s posts as shes never snidey, nasty or rude.
> We should also have a dislike button, sort of like a huge raspberry. Im sure that would get much more use than a like button


Agreed, just Marnia being a :censor: :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> Agreed, just Marnia being a :censor: :whistling2:


Do you know, Im actually warming to you and your strange ways:lol2:
Kind of like an annoying itch that feels nice when you scratch it


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Do you know, Im actually warming to you and your strange ways:lol2:
> Kind of like an annoying itch that feels nice when you scratch it


That's the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I thought that was what she meant too, but she did clarify that she meant that she liked what I had said.

Bobby you know you just like to stir the sh*t! No matter what anyone says you will disagree just out of contrariness - are you sure you aren't a woman? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I thought that was what she meant too, but she did clarify that she meant that she liked what I had said.
> 
> Bobby you know you just like to stir the sh*t! No matter what anyone says you will disagree just out of contrariness - are you sure you aren't a woman? :lol2:


 
Now I understand what she meant pmsl:roll2:
My brain isnt as fast as it once was:blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Just like mine! :roll:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

bobby said:


> I already posted nearer the start :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Also, it is true, this sections full of Nazis....yeah....I went there :whistling2:


bobby i like you but you'd probably meet less nazis on this section if you didn't troll so much in here



Marinam2 said:


> Theres a huge difference (bobby know it all) between being physcially fit and healthy and being mentally prepared for the outside world. You are recommended not to innoculate until 8 weeks thats two weeks the dog is in a different environment with no protection.
> 
> Also it has been proven that dogs that stay with their original family adjust better to new surrounding and "cope" better with life in general because they learn valuable skills as a puppy with their siblings.
> 
> ...


good post but i PMSL at you calling some one a know it all :roll2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

tomwilson said:


> bobby i like you but you'd probably meet less nazis on this section if you didn't troll so much in here
> 
> 
> good post but i PMSL at you calling some one a know it all :roll2:


I can't help it, they're all really funny.....get right upset about everything.......


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> I can't help it, they're all really funny.....get right upset about everything.......


Only because we care though!

That's the point.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

we brought our puppy home at 6 weeks, the mother had mastitis (sp?) and there were 12 pups all being bottle fed, as soon as they were weaned he started getting rid of them to new homes, we picked her up at 6 weeks(earlier than we wanted) and it was only her and one other pup that was left. 

We had a few issues, but she was crate trained immediately, she cried a bit at nights we ignored her, she gradually got better and after two weeks was fine. The only other problem we had was she didnt like to be told she couldnt do things and snapped a bit if she didnt get her own way, we stamped this out straight away and shes just turned a year old with no other problems, in fact quite the opposite, shes a lovely natured dog easy to train and a pleasure to own.

You have to take each individual case on its own merit.


----------

